# TiVo Premiere  Lifetime, 2TB WD Upgrade  $685 Pre-eBay



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm preparing to sell a brand-new (non-refurb) never used (its not one of my 2 existing TiVos) Premiere with Lifetime that is upgraded to 317 Hrs HD on eBay this weekend, but thought I'd offer it up to the TC first.

I've sold several TiVo's on eBay before (ebay ID = TiVoFanTodd) - with perfect eBay ratings - and have been an active member of the TC for years. 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=tivofantodd&ftab=AllFeedback

Other sellers are offering the same configuration via Buy It Now on eBay $720 - $750 with shipping, depending on the seller. Recent auctions have sold for a bit less, but there's never a guarantee on what price you will get. Currently, one auction-style listing is active, and with two days to go, the current bidding is up to $560 + $20 shipping.

None of the accessories are opened, and if desired, I will include the original Hard Drive.

PM me if interested. If you buy and pay me (PayPal only) by Sunday Noon, the TiVo will ship out by Monday.

Pickup available in Chicagoland area, or shipping will be either Fedex Ground, UPS Ground, or Priority Mail, depending on location and rates. (Shipping Free to any TC buyer w/ a non Alaska / Hawaii US address.)

If there are no takers here, I will put it on eBay (at a higher price) to make up for commissions - and I will link to the auction in a subsequent reply.

Thanks,

-Todd


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Ok, I've decided to drop the price for the TC to $650 shipped if someone wants it before it goes to ebay on Sunday. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Here is the link to the listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230585398712

Or, make me an offer.

-Todd

SOLD. Thanks.


----------

